# Smithfield, VA Sprint 2010 (Note: Lots of photos!)



## chammer (Mar 29, 2010)

My brother had told me he was competing in a triathlon earlier last week which was to be held this past Saturday. I have been lacking in sports/action photography and I needed this so bad. I jumped at the chance and I packed up the gear, and headed out with him 8am Saturday morning.

Here are 15 I've selected out of the 120 total that I had pulled out from the 700 shots taken that day:

*Biking:*

1.






2.





3.





4.





*Start of the run:*

5.





6.





7.





*Hundred feet from the finish:*

8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.






All of these were taken with the 70-200 2.8 in either Av or Tv mode.

I learned a lot that day, and it was mostly to trust myself instead of experimenting and thinking the camera can take a better shot than I can. Also learned that one needs to get out of the house more. I had been shooting under studio lighting pretty much non-stop since I got my strobes that I had forgotten how crappy sunlight can be in the middle of the day with no clouds. 

I will know for next time, however, and from talking with my brother it seems next time will be in 3 weeks! I can't wait!

For the curious and/or bored, all of the shots can be found at:

Smithfield Sprint/Triathlon  3/27/2010 | Sixty Six Degrees - Photography by J. Christian Hammer


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2010)

They have good ballance in the first 3 shots, they are not moving, your shutter speeds were 1/2000, 1/5000, 1/5000


----------

